# "The Bass Will Destroy You" can you touch it? "Bass I Love You" got nothin.



## Ryan Anderson

"The Bass Will Destroy You" can you touch it? "Bass I Love You" got nothin.


----------



## davidburn

First I would like to say that the song is not that great but the bass is just insane!!!

For all the guys that have built low tuned boxes need to try this song out. Never have I pushed my 12" 22hz tuned to make such a bad sound before, give it a go and see how your sub performs!

P.s. the song is not very good.


----------



## atledreier

Without having heard either, I'd wager this is another one of those "OMGZ I gotz 30Hz content y'allz, ZomGOMGOMG. It's izanez, my couch moved and my widaz brok, y'allz, omgz! !!!!!oneoneelevenone"

Having said that, I'll go and give them both a go.... :hsd:


----------



## Ryan Anderson

30Hz? really? hah...


----------



## davidburn

atledreier said:


> Without having heard either, I'd wager this is another one of those "OMGZ I gotz 30Hz content y'allz, ZomGOMGOMG. It's izanez, my couch moved and my widaz brok, y'allz, omgz! !!!!!oneoneelevenone"
> 
> Having said that, I'll go and give them both a go.... :hsd:


I would say it has 20hz material and below. Its the only song i've ever had trouble playing.


----------



## Ryan Anderson

It's been said it's centered at 18Hz and sweeps down to 13. I am tuned to 18Hz but the rooms seem to get more excited as it sweeps lower.


----------



## Binary

a little meaner than i would care to listen to on a regular basis, but as far as it goes, my SDX 15 tuned for 15hz in 16 cubes was happy to play this. Not at full power, though ive got 2400w on tap, so almost anything at full power is bad news. lol.


----------



## Ryan Anderson

it's a fun song eh!


----------



## Binary

Not bad at all, i think it'd be more fun in a car though, the cabin gain makes all the difference down low.


----------



## Ryan Anderson

I'll let you know once the van is done...


----------



## SAY IT LOUD

BAND is Bassotronics song BASS I LOVE YOU is the correct version. cheers


----------



## Ryan Anderson

SAY IT LOUD said:


> BAND is Bassotronics song BASS I LOVE YOU is the correct version. cheers


??? Im lost dude


----------



## Binary

Say what now? lol.


----------



## Ryan Anderson

Binary said:


> Say what now? lol.


so it wasn't just me... I googled "Bassotronics Band" just to check LOLZ!


----------



## Ryan Anderson

not a "bass" song at all but beautiful infrasonics... Marilyn Manson - The Nobodies - Holy Wood (In the Shadow of the Valley of Death)


----------



## 1Michael

FYI, bass I love you goes down to 7Hz...


----------



## sub_junkie

buggers said:


> FYI, bass I love you goes down to 7Hz...


So I can hit 7hz in my room with my 18"?!

Watch at 1:15 (careful with the volume...I talk right before then and its pretty loud. I think I sound so funny (as in weird) on video lol.)







That's the 7hz or 8hz tone, right?


----------

